# How to arrange multiple car seats and older kids in a Honda Odyssey?



## allborntogrow

Hi all! We have a 16 yo, 11 yo, 2.5 yo and are expecting #4 in January. Any ideas how to arrange the 2 car seats with access to the back row for the older kids in a 2018 Honda Odyssey? Also, just for kicks, say it's twins. Any idea how to arrange the three car seats and allow the older kids to get on the back? Thanks in advance!


----------



## matildachotikaif

thanks for posting


----------



## Williampaul

I was a little curious about this as well, and found this thread by accident when I googled it. My family also has a 2015 Honda Odyssey, but I'm a bit disappointed that I haven't found the answer here. I will continue to follow it here, and hope to have great suggestions.


----------



## AmyandRose

It sounds like you have a lot of young kids - congratulations! I know that sometimes it can seem impossible to manage all the car seats when they're so close together, but try placing babies in different rows instead of facing them away from each other completely.


----------

